# Master working for Master question



## jermdoyle (May 13, 2009)

Am looking for some kind of rule or preferable a past court case that can show an example.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

TLDR

Who pulled the permit? That's who is responsible.

And unless that what you're planning can be traced back to you by forensics- you're "just an employee":wink:


----------

